# Where could a foundation degree in animal science take me?



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone has done, or knows, what it's like to do a foundation degree in animal science.

When im older i want specialize in herpetolgy and working abroad doing conversation work (in situ and ex situ).

Would this foundation degree help me reach this goal, or would i preferbly need a honours or masters?

the reason im asking about foundation degrees is that they seem more practical and "hands on", also they take a shorter time period which means i could get out of education and start working with animals quicker, as well as this, by the time i am older enough to go to university the fees would of risen therefore, foundation degrees would be cheaper, also im just looking at it as another option which i guess can cause no harm

is a honours degree in zoology really worth that much more, than a foundation in animal science. Could they both take me the same places etc?

in a foundation degree once completed can you go back a couple of years later and get your honours, or does it have to be the following year after you have completed your foundation?


Sorry about all the questions, and the long read:blush:



thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Spencer95 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has done, or knows, what it's like to do a foundation degree in animal science.
> 
> ...


 
Hope it's helped. 
If I were you and you are set on doing Zoology I'd get the best grades I could in high school and apply straight to the honours course. It's 4 years, but being a student is fun. And on these types of courses you often get to do some amount of hands on work. Depends where you go. A friend of mine actually got to go to Africa for 4 weeks in his 3rd year to work with lions.  

Or you could do school then the animal science course then see what you want to do from there.


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks you have deffiantly helped me

the main reason i look at foundation degrees is because they are cheaper, and i thought if i got one then i could work earn some money and pay for the last year(honours), but now i know the working bit would be no better than a pet store, i might just go straight into the zoology honours (if i have the money)

is a course in zoology the same as course in animal science? (similar learning etc)? 

I keep and hearing that zoology is really competitve, and theres no point doing it unless you have at least a masters, is this true? 

thanks : victory:


----------



## CAWhite84 (May 16, 2011)

To clear up a couple of things, a foundation course and a foundation degree are two different things. A foundation course is typically one year and acts like an access course to a specific area of study at degree level (useful if you do not achieve the grades required at A-Level/ND etc). A foundation degree is a two year course that can then be converted to a full degree with a further years study. My understanding is that you would not need to top up immediately but could come back in the future to top up. But remember as you get older it becomes more difficult to find the time and money to go back to study. 
Sorry it is not related directly to the question but hope it clears a couple of things up.

Chris


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

other have covered the other issues, but the cost one keeps coming up. At the end of the year foundation degree costs will be going up and will only be a few thousand pounds cheaper then a degree. A degree gives you a high levl of education, a better qulaity degree, more expereince and is generally a fair better qualification. 

Its fair better to do a full degree then a foundation if you are going to spend the money. 

jay


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

CAWhite84 said:


> To clear up a couple of things, a foundation course and a foundation degree are two different things.


My apologies, I saw the word foundtion and assumed 'foundation course'. As in, just a college course. The system in Scotland is different.  

So a foundation degree is like a HND? I have just completed a 2 year HND and now get straight into third year of a BA Honours course at Uni. 

In which case I take back what I said about the possible job prospects of the animal science foundation degree. I thought it was lower leveled. 

OP, the best way to get the best answers are to look at prospectuses, or better yet talk to tutors who teach the subject and find out what past graduates have gone on to do.


----------

